# my hobby is....



## EmersonCeilingfan

collecting ceiling fans(pics don't lie)


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

Epic


----------



## Bossy

holy ****.


----------



## 480sparky

You owe me a new keyboard and monitor.  I need to replace the ones now covered with vomit.


----------



## petto

Looks like an electrical fire waiting to happen, lol. Just saying.


----------



## cgipson1

Hey guys... we might want to be a little bit more gentle here...?? Check out his other thread http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/people-photography/274295-my-pics.html#post2510254


----------



## EmersonCeilingfan

i'm not alone on collecting fans,my friend has lot more fans than i do,check this out


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

This thread is worthless without video of ALL your fans turned on high!


----------



## luvmyfamily

I have seen it all now.....ceiling fan collection?


----------



## EmersonCeilingfan

petto said:


> Looks like an electrical fire waiting to happen, lol. Just saying.



i knew that  i don't run all of them at once,just 2 or 3 at the time,thanks for your reply


----------



## Bossy

I like the christmas lights  How many fans do you have?


----------



## EmersonCeilingfan

Bitter Jeweler said:


> This thread is worthless without video of ALL your fans turned on high!



i got a youtube account,my fan videos are there 
emersonceilingfan1&#39;s Channel - YouTube


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

What started you collecting ceiling fans?

I collect tea cups and tea pots. I like tea, and one thing led to the other.


----------



## EmersonCeilingfan

Bossy said:


> I like the christmas lights  How many fans do you have?



i got at least 20 strings and 50+ light bulbs  i as well collect christmas lights and candles too,i get most of them off ebay


----------



## EmersonCeilingfan

Bitter Jeweler said:


> What started you collecting ceiling fans?
> 
> I collect tea cups and tea pots. I like tea, and one thing led to the other.



this got me started
Vintage Ceiling Fans.Com Forums - Home


----------



## EmersonCeilingfan

Bitter Jeweler said:


> What started you collecting ceiling fans?
> 
> I collect tea cups and tea pots. I like tea, and one thing led to the other.



i love tea as well,i got crystal light peach tea and lipton tea bags as well


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

EmersonCeilingfan said:


> this got me started
> Vintage Ceiling Fans.Com Forums - Home



But what about fans is interesting to you? Is it the movement of air, the mechanics of them, their style, the motion?


----------



## EmersonCeilingfan

Bitter Jeweler said:


> EmersonCeilingfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> this got me started
> Vintage Ceiling Fans.Com Forums - Home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what about fans is interesting to you? Is it the movement of air, the mechanics of them, their style, the motion?
Click to expand...


air movement and mainly the style(most i got are made back in 1970s 1980s era,few 90s/newer


----------



## 480sparky

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I collect tea cups and tea pots. I like tea, and one thing led to the other.



All in the same pattern:


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

I have 42 teapots, and  80+/- tea cups.

I have never photographed them. 

At least ceiling fans take up space you normally wouldn't be using. :thumbup:


----------



## EmersonCeilingfan

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I have 42 teapots, and  80+/- tea cups.
> 
> I have never photographed them.
> 
> At least ceiling fans take up space you normally wouldn't be using. :thumbup:



yes sir.. i use storge bin/tubs to store the motors and blades and rest of the parts go in my dresser dwars


----------



## o hey tyler

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I have 42 teapots, and  80+/- tea cups.
> 
> I have never photographed them.
> 
> At least ceiling fans take up space you normally wouldn't be using. :thumbup:



Clearly this means that you need to make 42 different varieties of tea and have a tea party of epic proportions.


----------



## cgipson1

o hey tyler said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have 42 teapots, and  80+/- tea cups.
> 
> I have never photographed them.
> 
> At least ceiling fans take up space you normally wouldn't be using. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly this means that you need to make 42 different varieties of tea and have a tea party of epic proportions.
Click to expand...


I will volunteer to be the "Mad Hatter"


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

o hey tyler said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have 42 teapots, and  80+/- tea cups.
> 
> I have never photographed them.
> 
> At least ceiling fans take up space you normally wouldn't be using. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly this means that you need to make 42 different varieties of tea and have a tea party of epic proportions.
Click to expand...


42 is easy. I worked at a tea room in long beach that sold 150 kinds of whole/loose leaf tea.


----------



## o hey tyler

Bitter Jeweler said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have 42 teapots, and  80+/- tea cups.
> 
> I have never photographed them.
> 
> At least ceiling fans take up space you normally wouldn't be using. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly this means that you need to make 42 different varieties of tea and have a tea party of epic proportions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 42 is easy. I worked at a tea room in long beach that sold 150 kinds of whole/loose leaf tea.
Click to expand...


But the question is... Do you have 11 stoves with 44 total burners to keep all the tea warm? That would be the kicker. 

150 teas sounds insane... The closest I've been able to find in Maine has been a Teavana which has some really nice teas in it, as well as teapots. Sooooooooooo expensive though.


----------



## EmersonCeilingfan

Bitter Jeweler said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have 42 teapots, and  80+/- tea cups.<br>
> <br>
> I have never photographed them. <br>
> <br>
> At least ceiling fans take up space you normally wouldn't be using. <img src="http://thephotoforum.com/forum/images/smilies/thumbyo.gif" border="0" alt="" title="thumb yo" smilieid="110" class="inlineimg">
> 
> 
> 
> <br><br>i wish there is a way you start a tea company for example bitter jeweler tea company....etc,and get sent to every grocery store chain and wal mart,target..etc or online store,i will be buying it <br>
> <br>
> Clearly this means that you need to make 42 different varieties of tea and have a tea party of epic proportions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <br>
> <br>
> 42 is easy. I worked at a tea room in long beach that sold 150 kinds of whole/loose leaf tea.
Click to expand...


i wish you can start your own tea company for example bitter jeweler tea company and gets sent to every grocery store chains and wal mart,target...etc and online stores,i would buy it


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Silly, you don't put the pots on the stove!  But I do have a 5 gallon pot to bring the water up to temp. 

Back to the topic at hand...

I LOVE this fan! 






...and yes, I have accidentally stuck a finger in there, and it DOES hurt!


----------



## Ms.Nash

I think you're all on a slippery slope towards being in a little A&E shoe I hate to love -  Hoarders!!


----------



## EmersonCeilingfan

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Silly, you don't put the pots on the stove!  But I do have a 5 gallon pot to bring the water up to temp.
> 
> Back to the topic at hand...
> 
> I LOVE this fan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and yes, I have accidentally stuck a finger in there, and it DOES hurt!



it's fine to talk about tea here it does fit the hobby title cuz yall collect tea cups,pots..etc..

that fan you got is cool,it's antique kind,best kind of performance like 1930s or so


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

I'd really like one with brass blades. But they are hard to find. The sound the old fans make is pleasing and relaxing. Very different from modern fans.


----------



## shuttervelocity

Does your hobby attract many "fans" ?


----------



## EIngerson

Pretty cool collection. As long as you don't collect chainsaws we're cool. How long have you been collecting?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Ms.Nash said:


> I think you're all on a slippery slope towards being in a little A&E shoe I hate to love -  Hoarders!!



You collect nothing? C'mon.


----------



## EmersonCeilingfan

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I'd really like one with brass blades. But they are hard to find. The sound the old fans make is pleasing and relaxing. Very different from modern fans.



this is the place to find nothing but late 1800s-1960s fans from a-z
Antique Fan Collectors Association


----------



## EmersonCeilingfan

EIngerson said:


> Pretty cool collection. As long as you don't collect chainsaws we're cool. How long have you been collecting?



i been collecting them since 2004


----------



## EIngerson

Nice. It's pretty cool being able to collect things you like. I collect old military gear. I don't have that much yet, but I get pieces here and there.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

That link is great! Soooo many fans!

I want this one....

http://www.luapnosreip.com/Robbins ... Inch Oscillating Fan Circa 1930/IMG_2148.JPG


----------



## EmersonCeilingfan

Bitter Jeweler said:


> That link is great! Soooo many fans!
> 
> I want this one....
> 
> http://www.luapnosreip.com/Robbins ... Inch Oscillating Fan Circa 1930/IMG_2148.JPG



i agree...

that fan site also has a forum too,feel free to join,it's free,they would like to see your fan you got as well


----------



## Ms.Nash

Erm no,  and not a fan of something like ceiling fans either and too bad they're from the 80's!!!! When I was a kid growing up in Canada I collected hockey cards like every other kid - opee-chee? I do have an aunt that was way into Beanie Babies back in the day and  spent large $$$$ and now they ain't worth ****e. 

If the OP is a dude his wife must be pissed! I'd be  but to each they're own and carry on with the collecting and I'll keep my eyes out for stylish fans with brass accents.


----------



## CMfromIL

This thread is fan-tastic.


----------



## Archer

I think he's fan-natical


I have over 300 shot glasses in storage somewhere. All packed in the old wood soft drink carriers.


----------



## bogeyguy

You live in that mess?????


----------



## shootermcgee

As an electrician this kind of crap makes me ill. That wiring is so special.


----------



## PaulLambeth

How hot does it get in "United States" (where's that?) that means you need that many fans in your room at once? I hope you've, out of curiosity, turned them all on at once at some point, just to see the temperature difference. Props to you for introducing me to a hobby and dedicated forum that I'd never imagined existing.

Bitter Jeweler, I ain't normally no fan of no fan, but of your fan, I am a fan.

... too far.


----------



## EmersonCeilingfan

PaulLambeth said:


> How hot does it get in "United States" (where's that?) that means you need that many fans in your room at once? I hope you've, out of curiosity, turned them all on at once at some point, just to see the temperature difference. Props to you for introducing me to a hobby and dedicated forum that I'd never imagined existing.
> 
> Bitter Jeweler, I ain't normally no fan of no fan, but of your fan, I am a fan.
> 
> ... too far.



it gets hot paul,and here is the answer to ""United States" (where's that?)" question,just look at the map


----------



## PaulLambeth

I enjoyed that. Thankyou.

What I really meant was that I couldn't gage whether you were in Alaska or Florida or somewhere in-between on the heat spectrum.


----------



## Trever1t

I had this girl once who liked to jump on the bed.....

Never heard of a ceiling fan collection but to each his own, eh?  I think it's Fan Tastic...did someone say that yet?


----------



## PaulLambeth

Trever1t said:


> I had this girl once who liked to jump on the bed.....
> 
> Never heard of a ceiling fan collection but to each his own, eh?  I think it's Fan Tastic...did someone say that yet?



Yes. Yes, they did.


----------



## EmersonCeilingfan

PaulLambeth said:


> I enjoyed that. Thankyou.
> 
> What I really meant was that I couldn't gage whether you were in Alaska or Florida or somewhere in-between on the heat spectrum.



i understand now,yes i'm in the hot summer heat zone that reached record breaking hot summer temps last summer 2011,it got up to 110 degrees F plus with humidity that makes it feel hotter than that and like upper 80s degrees at night time low temps. and i'm in state of texas


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Trever1t said:


> I had this girl once who liked to jump on the bed.....
> 
> Never heard of a ceiling fan collection but to each his own, eh?  I think it's Fan Tastic...did someone say that yet?



You can be more original with your puns and choose from this list:

fanatic
fanatical
fanatically
fanaticalness
fanaticalnesses
fanaticism
fanaticisms
fanaticize
fanaticized
fanaticizes
fanaticizing
fanatics
fancied
fancier
fanciers
fancies
fanciest
fancified
fancifies
fanciful
fancifully
fancifulness
fancifulnesses
fancify
fancifying
fancily
fanciness
fancinesses
fancy
fancying
fancywork
fancyworks
fandango
fandangos
fandom
fandoms
fane
fanega
fanegada
fanegadas
fanegas
fanes
fanfare
fanfares
fanfaron
fanfaronade
fanfaronades
fanfarons
fanfold
fanfolded
fanfolding
fanfolds
fang
fanga
fangas
fanged
fangless
fanglike
fangs
fanion
fanions
fanjet
fanjets
fanlight
fanlights
fanlike
fanned
fanner
fanners
fannies
fanning
fanny
fano
fanon
fanons
fanos
fans
fantabulous
fantail
fantails
fantasia
fantasias
fantasie
fantasied
fantasies
fantasise
fantasised
fantasises
fantasising
fantasist
fantasists
fantasize
fantasized
fantasizer
fantasizers
fantasizes
fantasizing
fantasm
fantasms
fantast
fantastic
fantastical
fantasticalities
fantasticality
fantastically
fantasticalness
fantasticalnesses
fantasticate
fantasticated
fantasticates
fantasticating
fantastication
fantastications
fantastico
fantasticoes
fantastics
fantasts
fantasy
fantasying
fantasyland
fantasylands
fantoccini
fantod
fantods
fantom
fantoms
fanum
fanums
fanwise
fanwort
fanworts
fanzine
fanzines


----------



## TheFantasticG

shootermcgee said:


> As an electrician this kind of crap makes me ill. That wiring is so special.


 
If I could see the images, I'm sure I'd concur given your reaction.


----------



## luvmyfamily

Collecting ceiling fans is a very unique thing to collect.  Live...and let live,  right?


----------



## luvmyfamily

Here are a couple of photos of my favorite fans in my house.  They aren't antique because we just built our house 3 years ago, but one day they will be.

#1 I love this one, it's HUGE and in our Great Room.  The wood on the blades are gorgeous.  






#2 Outdoor ceiling Fan- The vault in our great room carries all the way outside to the covered deck.  (It's dirty!)  This one sure come in handy on a hot summer night when we are on the deck and also helps keep the mosquito's away.  It is an awesome entertainment area.





One day, they will be antiques


----------



## EmersonCeilingfan

luvmyfamily said:


> Here are a couple of photos of my favorite fans in my house.  They aren't antique because we just built our house 3 years ago, but one day they will be.
> 
> #1 I love this one, it's HUGE and in our Great Room.  The wood on the blades are gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #2 Outdoor ceiling Fan- The vault in our great room carries all the way outside to the covered deck.  (It's dirty!)  This one sure come in handy on a hot summer night when we are on the deck and also helps keep the mosquito's away.  It is an awesome entertainment area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One day, they will be antiques



that big one is a hampton bay it's 68" blade span,my cousin has one in his living room,the other one is a hunter,what ceiling fan you got in your son's room?


----------



## cepwin

My goodness...that  is something else...I never realized people collect ceiling fans.


----------



## EmersonCeilingfan

cepwin said:


> My goodness...that  is something else...I never realized people collect ceiling fans.



you got any ceiling fans in your house?


----------



## mishele

I'm sooo sorry I didn't click on this sooner!! 
I actually feel sorry that I never started to collect anything. I guess I could say I collect shot glasses but that's kinda boring....lol

OP......Just wondering.....Do you have to put up w/ a lot of crap to keep your collection going? Where do you get your pieces?


----------



## CMfromIL

mishele said:


> I'm sooo sorry I didn't click on this sooner!!
> I actually feel sorry that I never started to collect anything. I guess I could say I collect shot glasses but that's kinda boring....lol
> 
> OP......Just wondering.....Do you have to put up w/ a lot of crap to keep your collection going? *Where do you get your pieces*?



He probably just fans out across a 3 state area, breezes through antique malls, really just a whirlwind of searching.


----------



## luvmyfamily

EmersonCeilingfan said:


> luvmyfamily said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a couple of photos of my favorite fans in my house. They aren't antique because we just built our house 3 years ago, but one day they will be.
> 
> #1 I love this one, it's HUGE and in our Great Room. The wood on the blades are gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #2 Outdoor ceiling Fan- The vault in our great room carries all the way outside to the covered deck. (It's dirty!) This one sure come in handy on a hot summer night when we are on the deck and also helps keep the mosquito's away. It is an awesome entertainment area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One day, they will be antiques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that big one is a hampton bay it's 68" blade span,my cousin has one in his living room,the other one is a hunter,what ceiling fan you got in your son's room?
Click to expand...


You really do know your fans!  I couldn't even remember the name of it.  We have ceiling fans in almost every room, but they are up to date and not 80ish.  My little man is sleeping, so maybe if i have time tomorrow, I will post some others we have.  We also have a nice one in our walkout basement (that is being finished).  9 ft ceilings in our walkout.....


----------



## EmersonCeilingfan

CMfromIL said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sooo sorry I didn't click on this sooner!!
> I actually feel sorry that I never started to collect anything. I guess I could say I collect shot glasses but that's kinda boring....lol
> 
> OP......Just wondering.....Do you have to put up w/ a lot of crap to keep your collection going? *Where do you get your pieces*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He probably just fans out across a 3 state area, breezes through antique malls, really just a whirlwind of searching.
Click to expand...


Say that to these people in here too:
Vintage Ceiling Fans.Com Forums - Home


----------



## EmersonCeilingfan

luvmyfamily said:


> EmersonCeilingfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luvmyfamily said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a couple of photos of my favorite fans in my house. They aren't antique because we just built our house 3 years ago, but one day they will be.
> 
> #1 I love this one, it's HUGE and in our Great Room. The wood on the blades are gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #2 Outdoor ceiling Fan- The vault in our great room carries all the way outside to the covered deck. (It's dirty!) This one sure come in handy on a hot summer night when we are on the deck and also helps keep the mosquito's away. It is an awesome entertainment area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One day, they will be antiques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that big one is a hampton bay it's 68" blade span,my cousin has one in his living room,the other one is a hunter,what ceiling fan you got in your son's room?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really do know your fans!  I couldn't even remember the name of it.  We have ceiling fans in almost every room, but they are up to date and not 80ish.  My little man is sleeping, so maybe if i have time tomorrow, I will post some others we have.  We also have a nice one in our walkout basement (that is being finished).  9 ft ceilings in our walkout.....
Click to expand...

oh your son is little? in my thought he might have a kids theme fan or something (i seen them before)


----------



## molested_cow

If you install all the fans on your roof and turn them on, will we have an "UP" situation?


----------



## luvmyfamily

EmersonCeilingfan said:


> luvmyfamily said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmersonCeilingfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> that big one is a hampton bay it's 68" blade span,my cousin has one in his living room,the other one is a hunter,what ceiling fan you got in your son's room?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really do know your fans! I couldn't even remember the name of it. We have ceiling fans in almost every room, but they are up to date and not 80ish. My little man is sleeping, so maybe if i have time tomorrow, I will post some others we have. We also have a nice one in our walkout basement (that is being finished). 9 ft ceilings in our walkout.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh your son is little? in my thought he might have a kids theme fan or something (i seen them before)
Click to expand...


No, I've seen the cute crayola crayon ones, but when we built this house, we stuck with all neutral


----------



## EmersonCeilingfan

luvmyfamily said:


> EmersonCeilingfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luvmyfamily said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really do know your fans! I couldn't even remember the name of it. We have ceiling fans in almost every room, but they are up to date and not 80ish. My little man is sleeping, so maybe if i have time tomorrow, I will post some others we have. We also have a nice one in our walkout basement (that is being finished). 9 ft ceilings in our walkout.....
> 
> 
> 
> oh your son is little? in my thought he might have a kids theme fan or something (i seen them before)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I've seen the cute crayola crayon ones, but when we built this house, we stuck with all neutral
Click to expand...


yes he will love it 
"Crayola" ceiling fans - $35 (Missoula,MT) for Sale in Missoula, Montana Classifieds - AmericanListed.com





the seller is selling it


----------



## tirediron

Bitter Jeweler said:


> ...I worked at a tea room in long beach that sold 150 kinds of whole/loose leaf tea.


You mean that there's more'n just orange pekoe????


----------



## EmersonCeilingfan

EmersonCeilingfan said:


> luvmyfamily said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmersonCeilingfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh your son is little? in my thought he might have a kids theme fan or something (i seen them before)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I've seen the cute crayola crayon ones, but when we built this house, we stuck with all neutral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes he will love it
> "Crayola" ceiling fans - $35 (Missoula,MT) for Sale in Missoula, Montana Classifieds - AmericanListed.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the seller is selling it
Click to expand...


luvmyfamily,did you see this?


----------



## EmersonCeilingfan

sorry i been away for long time,been busy and stuff,anyways here is more fans added to my "ceiling fan" collection pile(ones in pics are not the only recent ones i got,i got lot more too


----------



## EmersonCeilingfan

more recent fan pics


----------



## TWright33

EmersonCeilingfan said:


> more recent fan pics



:meh:

Did you join a bowfishing forum about 4 years ago?


----------



## EmersonCeilingfan

TWright33 said:


> EmersonCeilingfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> more recent fan pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :meh:
> 
> Did you join a bowfishing forum about 4 years ago?
Click to expand...


yes,why?


----------



## TWright33

EmersonCeilingfan said:


> TWright33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmersonCeilingfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> more recent fan pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :meh:
> 
> Did you join a bowfishing forum about 4 years ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes,why?
Click to expand...


Just curious....


----------



## runnah




----------



## Designer

I'm a fan of huge metal:

https://www.google.com/search?q=hug...Ncf4yAHI2IHIDQ&ved=0CC8QsAQ&biw=1470&bih=1226


----------



## EmersonCeilingfan

TWright33 said:


> EmersonCeilingfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TWright33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :meh:
> 
> Did you join a bowfishing forum about 4 years ago?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes,why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just curious....
Click to expand...


ok,well just to throw this out there(since you post that green smiley on your last post)>>wheather people like it or not about who i am,stuff i do..etc,it's fine and i understand(to each on your own)but what i'm doing is my freedom of doing/speech..etc just to enjoy life while i'm here on earth from now till i die in future.. and i'm going to enjoy life with this freedom either way (wheather i get banned or not or wheather i get ignored or not in this and every other forums on the internet,my threads are only for members/guests who care,if you don't care,simple don't view/post in/any of my threads rather trying to run/kick me out of the forums.. 

i'm not trying to bash you/anyone else nor being rude..etc,all i'm saying is the truth about who i am and how i feel and stuff,the truth is i got freedom too like everybody else here and this world.. 

as for the bowfishing forums,yes it's been that long since i been there,but if you want to discuss more of that topic,pm me but i like to keep this on topic "my hobby" in the public view thread here  thank you


----------



## TWright33

EmersonCeilingfan said:


> TWright33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmersonCeilingfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes,why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok,well just to throw this out there(since you post that green smiley on your last post)>>wheather people like it or not about who i am,stuff i do..etc,it's fine and i understand(to each on your own)but what i'm doing is my freedom of doing/speech..etc just to enjoy life while i'm here on earth from now till i die in future.. and i'm going to enjoy life with this freedom either way (wheather i get banned or not or wheather i get ignored or not in this and every other forums on the internet,my threads are only for members/guests who care,if you don't care,simple don't view/post in/any of my threads rather trying to run/kick me out of the forums..
> 
> i'm not trying to bash you/anyone else nor being rude..etc,all i'm saying is the truth about who i am and how i feel and stuff,the truth is i got freedom too like everybody else here and this world..
> 
> as for the bowfishing forums,yes it's been that long since i been there,but if you want to discuss more of that topic,pm me but i like to keep this on topic "my hobby" in the public view thread here  thank you
Click to expand...


Take it easy buddy, I only asked a question.

I'm a huge fan of your collection.


----------



## EmersonCeilingfan

TWright33 said:


> EmersonCeilingfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TWright33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok,well just to throw this out there(since you post that green smiley on your last post)>>wheather people like it or not about who i am,stuff i do..etc,it's fine and i understand(to each on your own)but what i'm doing is my freedom of doing/speech..etc just to enjoy life while i'm here on earth from now till i die in future.. and i'm going to enjoy life with this freedom either way (wheather i get banned or not or wheather i get ignored or not in this and every other forums on the internet,my threads are only for members/guests who care,if you don't care,simple don't view/post in/any of my threads rather trying to run/kick me out of the forums..
> 
> i'm not trying to bash you/anyone else nor being rude..etc,all i'm saying is the truth about who i am and how i feel and stuff,the truth is i got freedom too like everybody else here and this world..
> 
> as for the bowfishing forums,yes it's been that long since i been there,but if you want to discuss more of that topic,pm me but i like to keep this on topic "my hobby" in the public view thread here  thank you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take it easy buddy, I only asked a question.
> 
> I'm a huge fan of your collection.
Click to expand...


sorry bro  and thank you


----------



## EmersonCeilingfan

Designer said:


> I'm a fan of huge metal:
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=hug...Ncf4yAHI2IHIDQ&ved=0CC8QsAQ&biw=1470&bih=1226



yes i like those too


----------



## TWright33

This ceiling fan may just give you a boner. It's about a 24' diameter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

